# North Todd Cty Kentucky Club



## Squeaky (Feb 24, 2017)

We have possibly 2 opening and will be screening potential candidates to fill these spots.

Guy’s here is an excellent opportunity to be part of great property in North Todd County Kentucky if you are the right fit for the group. This property is approximately 1500 continuous acres. Farm consists of row crop, pasture, power line right of way, river bottom, big hardwoods and bedding cover. This is a working cattle farm and the land owner will work with us during hunting season to move the cattle out of best hunting areas and to minimize the disturbance. Land owner lives on farm and active with keeping an eye on the place. Two locked entrances on each end of the farm. There is very limited hunting pressure around this property according to the land owner. This area has produced 200” deer in past and this farm has a proven history of producing some quality deer. There hasn’t been anything less than 140 inches killed off of it in years according to the land owner.

Dues are $3000 @ 10 members max as things are currently. Half of membership $1500 is due upon being accepted as a member. The balance will be due July 19th. Farm does offer a camp within close proximity of the farm. Camp will need some clean up and furnishings to make it useable. There is a good chance there will be utilities & water expense of using the camp. That cost will be split among the group if we are required to pay. We will plant some food plots once those areas and acreage are determined. A few of us have agreed to pay extra to plant some areas in food plots. If your budget allows, it will be greatly appreciated to help with cost of the food plots. We will also have some feeders as many of us own Boss Buck feeders. If you put out a feeder it will be your responsibility to fill it at your own expense. This is a new farm to us so some details and a budget will need to be ironed out moving forward.

If you are interested after reading below and can afford this opportunity I will provide more details on individual basis. Please PM me with your email address and a phone number.

I’m going to be to the point with what we are looking for in a member so there is no confusion. Please do not waste my time if you are not on board with the following.

1.Willing to hold out for a “Mature” 4.5 year old deer. 
2.Limited pressure, as meaning you agree not to wear the property out before the hunting gets good. Most of the members hunt early season and around the rut. The current group at this time will make 1 or 2 (5) day trips per year, me included. Also several hunt multiple states. 
3.One “Trophy Buck” per membership.
4.This is a “member” only club with the exception of a member’s kid. (1) may hunt on special occasion or as opportunity is available. The child must hunt with the paying member on the same stand or blind. No exceptions.
5.Willing to be part of a dictatorship club. What I mean by dictatorship is, you will be expected to follow the rules you agreed to follow when you paid your money. These rules will be agreed upon before money is accepted. These set of rules have been fined tuned over 9 years on a similar Kentucky property. They have worked well, time tested and not up for discussion once group as agreed upon the years set of rules. They will be enforced no exceptions.
6.Absolutely no “Drama” queens or cry-babies. This type of behaviour is not welcomed nor will it be tolerated. You will be asked to leave if you can’t get along with the group.
7.If you are a “Greedy” person that will try to claim ownership of a particular area, stand etc; do not waste my time. All of our money will pay for every bit of this property and it will be hunted fairly as a group. Trail camera photos will be shared amongst the group and shooters identified and agreed upon. Our goal is to have fun, be a close nit group that helps one another and kill mature deer.
8.If you are retired with unlimited free time or quit your job when season opens, there is a strong possibility we aren’t interested.
9.There will be no alcohol consumed outside the camp for the general public to see. Camp is located on main road with a church nearby. The land owner is a deacon at said church and how we act and present ourselves will be a direct reflection on him. It is our goal to be responsible adults that uphold a high standard of character.


----------



## nwsg76 (Feb 24, 2017)

This should be an awsome lease....if squeaky says it's good...then it's really good.  You won't regret it. If he says he has a good deer lease in new York city....then I would consider it.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 28, 2017)

Deal with lots of confidence folks.  

If Mike says the land and the opportunity is good, I too would hunt the property with NO questions asked. 

As I am a fairly new Midwest hunter, Mike has been generous with his advice, knowledge and encouragement - and all of that purely as a GON friend.  

Act fast and have fun!!!!


----------



## Squeaky (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks Jim for the kind words my friend!


----------



## Squeaky (Jun 13, 2017)

*Update*

I have a friend wanting to give up his spot on this lease due to his work schedule. He has learned he will miss the entire rifle season and muzzle loader. He's not a bow hunter so he's looking to give up his spot.

This membership will be reduced by $500 to $700 to be negotiated with my friend from original cost of $3000. The reason for the reduced rate is because the spring turkey season has passed. If you buy this membership it will not include spring turkey season for 2018. When we pay our deposit every spring we get the turkey rights for that year.

If there happens to be two buddies interested in hunting together and wanted in on this place I'd consider selling my spot. Due to some medical issues and a pending surgery I need I'd let the right person take my place. Same deal would apply for my spot a reduced membership cost for this season only. We can discuss if interested.

The final and full payment for the membership will be due no later than August 1st.

Read my original post at the beginning this thread and understand it. The above will still apply if interested in joining.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 14, 2017)

Mike - prayers sent up for you - hope your issues and potential surgery are minor. 

Great opportunity for someone to hunt great land!

Jim


----------



## Squeaky (Jun 17, 2017)

I would like to clarify some wording in my latest post about "this year only". That statement is in regards to the reduced cost being offered for the two memberships. If someone takes the spots you will have first opportunity to renew your membership the following year and so forth. If you renew your membership at full price the following year that will include turkey rights for the 2018 season.


----------



## abkwwl (Jul 2, 2017)

PM sent


----------

